# Itty bitty P ornata



## Terry D (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey all,

 Well I just got my healthy lil' P ornata slings in from Jason (protectyaaaneck) :clap:. Man, they're fast little dudes . I've noticed they sit "pokie-stanced" all the time- immediately saw the reason behind the description . Wow! One thing that really stands out is that the front legs look proportionately longer in person than from photos. They're also nearly invisible on the peat. Sorry, no photos now  but will keep y'all updated on progress and more photos at a later date in my photo or other threads. Cheers,



Terry


----------



## Redneck (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats on the new ornatas.. They really are great.. Glad to hear they made it to you alive & well..


----------



## Terry D (Jul 28, 2010)

Tommy, Thanks. I figured they would. I'm going to try small crix later today. We'll see what happens.  Terry


----------



## Redneck (Jul 28, 2010)

They are awesome eaters.. Mine have tackled a mealworm that is huge compaired to them.. Its great!


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 28, 2010)

Redneck said:


> They are awesome eaters.. Mine have tackled a mealworm that is huge compaired to them.. Its great!


Dont you love when little slings can take down prey 2x their size ? Its amazing ! :clap:


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats on your new slings! First shot at Poecilotheria and you go straight for the ornata, eh? 

I actually have two coming from him as well, plus a 5i E. cyanognathus.


----------



## Vespula (Jul 28, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats on the new slings!


----------



## Redneck (Jul 28, 2010)

You do know when these guys mature we are going to have to get them together..


----------



## Terry D (Jul 28, 2010)

Toni, Yep, although not thaat big a leap. I've dealt with a few things in my years that were faster, some more dangerous. I just think they're an awesome sp behaviorwise after researching a small handful of pokie sp. I'll admit my interest might be considered slight bit superficial on another point- in that they get huge. What can I say....I like my theraphosids BIG 

Terry


p.s They're tiny now but nonetheless amazing..........


----------



## Terry D (Jul 28, 2010)

Redneck said:


> You do know when these guys mature we are going to have to get them together..


Heck yeah! 

Terry


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 28, 2010)

Redneck said:


> You do know when these guys mature we are going to have to get them together..


Did you get some from Jason also? Can you breed two from the same sac? I was wondering this the other day but haven't run a search yet.


----------



## Redneck (Jul 28, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> Did you get some from Jason also? Can you breed two from the same sac? I was wondering this the other day but haven't run a search yet.


Yeah.. You can breed 2 from the same sac.. IF the male is still alive when the female is ready to breed..
No.. I didnt get mine from the same sac as Terry.. I did however get mine from Jason though.. Just not.. The same Jason.. LoL! I got mine from Sharpfang..


----------



## Terry D (Jul 28, 2010)

Redneck said:


> No.. I didnt get mine from the same sac as Terry.. I did however get mine from Jason though.. Just not.. The same Jason.. LoL! I got mine from Sharpfang..


Tommy, That part of it was temporarily a conundrum.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 28, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Yeah.. You can breed 2 from the same sac.. IF the male is still alive when the female is ready to breed..
> No.. I didnt get mine from the same sac as Terry.. I did however get mine from Jason though.. Just not.. The same Jason.. LoL! I got mine from Sharpfang..


Thanks for that info, Tommy. I wasn't sure how that worked with Ts.


----------



## NikiP (Jul 28, 2010)

I love my ornata also! I like how they get greenish, stands to me from the other pokies. Although for my next one I want a P. rufilata  Bigger & greener!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 28, 2010)

Lol, I don't know about itty bitty, these guys are huge for 2nd instars.  Almost 1".  My E. cyanognathus and A. versicolor were about 1/2" when they were at 2i. 

Enjoy your slings Terry! Crossing my fingers that they all turn out female for ya.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 28, 2010)

Jason, Thanks. Yeah, I'll agree they're big for such a young spider- and wouldn't that be crazy if they all turned out female!? I'm hoping for at least one male for myself and Tommy's group as well so they can mix n match. Statistics say I probably won't be disappointed for lack of males  

On feeding-I just tried partial crix a little while ago. I'm going to check later before dark to see if any takers. Otherwise, I'll be headed out to get some smaller crix or mealworms.



Terry


----------



## Redneck (Jul 28, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Jason, Thanks. Yeah, I'll agree they're big for such a young spider- and wouldn't that be crazy if they all turned out female!? I'm hoping for at least one male for myself and Tommy's group as well so they can mix n match. Statistics say I probably won't be disappointed for lack of males
> 
> On feeding-I just tried partial crix a little while ago. I'm going to check later before dark to see if any takers. Otherwise, I'll be headed out to get some smaller crix or mealworms.
> 
> ...


How many did you get again...3 or 4? Either way.. My 4...Your 3 or 4... Plus a bigger one that Jason said he is going to be sending me.. Thats a total of what...7 or 8... 8 or 9... I have a good feeling that between that little group.. We will be having some pairing up in the future...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 28, 2010)

I would have sent him more but he only wanted 4.


----------



## Redneck (Jul 28, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I would have sent him more but he only wanted 4.


Surely 1 out of 4 is going to be female..  Hopefully more... But if not 1 female is better than all males...

If he happens to get all males.. And I get all females.. I can take a 45 minute drive to swap some critters with him...


----------



## Terry D (Jul 28, 2010)

Tommy, Yep, 4 little ones. I'll wager with that no. we won't have much of a problem.

Jason, You did great!!

Terry


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jul 28, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Well I just got my healthy lil' P ornata slings in from Jason (protectyaaaneck) :clap:. Man, they're fast little dudes . I've noticed they sit "pokie-stanced" all the time- immediately saw the reason behind the description . Wow! One thing that really stands out is that the front legs look proportionately longer in person than from photos. They're also nearly invisible on the peat. Sorry, no photos now  but will keep y'all updated on progress and more photos at a later date in my photo or other threads. Cheers,
> 
> ...


I just got my first pokies too! I got a P. regalis and two P. ornatas... so far, so good!

The regalis is so gorgeous... zomg.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, No takers on the partial crix for several hours so I purchased some small 1/3" crix. Worked like a charm almost immediately for 3 of them- haven't checked on the 4th which hadn't eaten after an hour or so. No more undue disturbances. I'll check them tomorrow. 

Terry


----------



## Terry D (Jul 29, 2010)

*They pigged out*

well, They I'm 95% positive they finished off the small the crix. The slings pretty much stay buried in the sub. Interesting! 10", here we come! 

Terry


----------



## Terry D (Aug 2, 2010)

*P.o #2 molts*

Update- amazing, at that. There's an exuvium hanging in a newly constructed web in Po2's enclosure this a.m. Dang, that was fast from molting into 2nd instar on 7-08! All other enclosures except #1 have webbing as well this afternoon but no skins visible yet. Interesting  

Terry


----------



## Redneck (Aug 2, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Update- amazing, at that. There's an exuvium hanging in a newly constructed web in Po2's enclosure this a.m. Dang, that was fast from molting into 2nd instar on 7-08! All other enclosures except #1 have webbing as well this afternoon but no skins visible yet. Interesting
> 
> Terry


Very cool.. Congrats.. None of my four have molted yet.. I am asuming they will very soon.. All of them have been refusing to eat for the past week.. So.. Soon..


----------



## Terry D (Aug 2, 2010)

Tommy, You bet! 

I saw one of the slings briefly on the surface day before yesterday. Looked full as a tick! 

Terry


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats on the molt, Terry!

I can't wait to get mine "bundle" from Jason tomorrow!


----------



## Terry D (Aug 2, 2010)

Toni, Thanks. You'll be happy! :clap:

Terry


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, that was really fast.  None of mine have started to molt yet. :?

Either way, congrats on the molt.  Glad they are doing well.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 3, 2010)

Jason, They've been near the top of the shelf which is around 85- slightly+ during the day. I gave 'em a mealworm a day after the tiny cricket. So far no activity at all in enclosure #1- gettin' a little worried. Just checked and saw that # 3 and 4" were out but appear shiny/ not yet molted. Cheers,

Terry


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Aug 3, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Jason, They've been near the top of the shelf which is around 85- slightly+ during the day. I gave 'em a mealworm a day after the tiny cricket. So far no activity at all in enclosure #1- gettin' a little worried. Just checked and saw that # 3 and 4" were out but appear shiny/ not yet molted. Cheers,
> 
> Terry



Ahh, your temps might be a little warmer than mine.  

I wouldn't worry about the one in enclosure #1 as long as it has eaten.  Some of mine haven't done anything in their enclosures yet but have eaten  plenty so I'm not really worried.  The shiny abdomen is a good sign they will molt real soon.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine are kept at 82 degrees night & day.. I have to keep a fan going in the room to keep them cool.. I went in my room to find the temps at 93 degrees the other night.. AT NIGHT! How the heck is my critter room 93 degress? 

No worries now.. The fan is keeping it at a constant temp..


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 3, 2010)

Seeing as I am still a newbie  could someone please explain the instar stuff to me ?? :?


----------



## Redneck (Aug 3, 2010)

Dangergirl said:


> Seeing as I am still a newbie  could someone please explain the instar stuff to me ?? :?


Its when they molt... Here is how a spiders life goes..

Egg > Egg with legs > 1st instar > 2nd instar > 3rd instar... So on & so fourth.. After each molt they are on the next instar...


----------



## Terry D (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow, These things grow fast!! :clap: #2 may well be 2"-at least 1.75"- has already enjoyed another meal 2 days ago. #4 finally molted yesterday. #3 has yet to molt but looks ready to pop anytime. I'm very worried about #1. I'm going to check on it a little more thoroughly this evening. No webbing or movement noticeable within enclosure since shortly after getting them .

 The P ornata don't eat comparatively near as much as their landlubber counterparts. My small pulchra were .5" in March and would eat a half-grown cricket every two to three days. They now take mature male crickets at the same intervals except in premolt and occasionally an adult female for #6 and #7. The largest of the 3 is not quite a firm 2" yet! 

Terry


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 7, 2010)

They're definitely not itty bitty. Mine seem huge to me for their "age." I totally dig them. Awesome T's for sure.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 7, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Wow, These things grow fast!! :clap: #2 may well be 2"-at least 1.75"- has already enjoyed another meal 2 days ago. #4 finally molted yesterday. #3 has yet to molt but looks ready to pop anytime. I'm very worried about #1. I'm going to check on it a little more thoroughly this evening. No webbing or movement noticeable within enclosure since shortly after getting them .
> 
> The P ornata don't eat comparatively near as much as their landlubber counterparts. My small pulchra were .5" in March and would eat a half-grown cricket every two to three days. They now take mature male crickets at the same intervals except in premolt and occasionally an adult female for #6 and #7. The largest of the 3 is not quite a firm 2" yet!
> 
> Terry


I wouldn't worry too much, Terry. Pokies tend to hide a lot as slings. I didn't see my formosa sling for 3 weeks after gettting it, then it came out to eat a few times, molted, and now it's out all the time. Give #1 some time. It'll come around. Out of the two ornata I got from Jason, one is out of it's "sling burrow" more than the other. Each T is different, as you know.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 7, 2010)

Toni, Yes, certainly not itty bitty in reference to dls.

+1. They're awesome.

I'd imagine everythings gonna be okay. Thanks


----------



## Redneck (Aug 7, 2010)

P.o. #1 & P.o. #2 both have molted for me.. Wow! They grew alot!  You & Toni keep talk about how big y'alls are.. Lets see some pictures...


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 7, 2010)

The only picture I have been able to get so far. I think this one is trying to tell me something.  But I'll try to get some tonight when they come out.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 7, 2010)

Tommy, I'd certainly like to oblige but a camera isn't in the works for now. I quit buying "decent" cell phones a few years ago and just move sim card to new go phones once every 6 months or so. I ruin good phones almost immediately at work. I'll bet Toni has a few by now! 
Terry

edit- Wow, talk about ears burning! There you go.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 7, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> The only picture I have been able to get so far. I think this one is trying to tell me something.  But I'll try to get some tonight when they come out.


Awe! Its got such a cute little bottom! 


Terry D said:


> Tommy, I'd certainly like to oblige but a camera isn't in the works for now. I quit buying "decent" cell phones a few years ago and just move sim card to new go phones once every 6 months or so. I ruin good phones almost immediately at work. I'll bet Toni has a few by now!
> Terry
> 
> edit- Wow, talk about ears burning! There you go.


I ahve the same problem with cell phones.. I once bout a Palm Trio... Back when it first came out.. It was like a $600 phone.. I had it for 2 weeks.. One night I was changing the brakes on my truck.. Flashlight was not working so I thought.. Hey.. My phone puts off alot of light... Oh boy.. I thought I had a good idea.. Well.. At frist I did.. The light worked perfectly.. I had my truck all put back together.. Then started heading home.. Well.. I got home couldnt find my phone.. So.. I went back to where I was before.. Sadly half way back to my sister-in-laws mothers house I saw my phone.. In the middle of the road.. Mashed... Apparently I left it on the bumper of my truck.. 

Anyways... How big are y'alls ornatas? The 2 of mine that have recently molted are almost 1.5".. P.o. #3 molted today.. Its a tad bit smaller.. But cute as a button!


----------



## Terry D (Aug 7, 2010)

Toni, Btw, awesome photo!:clap:

Tommy, yeah, I can certainly sympathize with you on losing phones as well. I've left at least 3 on hoods of vehicles while doing bird surveys, etc. . I lucked up with one I re-found undamaged. Same goes for tape recorders. I was doing the Shreveport Christmas Bird Count a few years ago. I was riding with some friends and said "STOP! I left my recorder. As I was saying this, the driver was simultaneously looking into the rear view mirror watching as my tape recorder went flying off the trunk in a curve, then skidding across the blacktop as she was doing 40! We got it back and I had to tear the door off but it still worked. 

Back to itty bitties-- #2 and #4 look every bit of 1.75" with 4 slightly smaller. 3 appears to've molte but staying low. No 1-???? 
Cheers,

Terry


----------



## Terry D (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, No 1 didn't make it . This has just been my luck, lately. I decided not to prod around for a couple more days from a previous post. There was no problem with moisture. The temps might have gotten up around 88 or so but not for any length of time. It had certainly eaten the first cricket as the abdomen looked somewhat swollen. It does not appear to have molted. It appears to have been dead for a couple of days. Anyway, the other 3 are doing fine. They were all very healthy at the beginning. I'll just count my blessings .

Terry


----------



## Redneck (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Terry... Glad the other 3 are still doing good...


----------



## Terry D (Aug 10, 2010)

Tommy, Thanks. This is aggravating  :barf:. That's 6 deaths (including 1 awol) out of 19 t's in the past 9 months- almost 30%- not good. Anyway, we plug on .

Terry


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear... Terry... wish you luck with the rest....
i know how your feeling... It sucks!!!....  i just lost a ruffi, and a pederseni.. and a balfouri( this one was my fault :wall in the last 2 months... now i gotta get replacements...:wall: you can never guarantee the life on slings... some survive, some don't:?..... sometimes that's how it goes... i learn not to get to upset anymore.... oh yeah also one of my c. fimbriatus on it's 2nd instar just passed too... i have 4 of them, and the rest of it's siblings are doing just fine.. 



Anyway here's a pic that might cheer you up... Freshly molted P. ornata male...
2.75" was about 1.25 pre-molt...







This helps my situation all the time... Seeing fresh molted T's, It's always a relief when i see my T's out from a fresh molt...  Also it's so rewarding... so Cheer up... just look forward to the one that are surviving.....
Peace!!!


----------



## Terry D (Aug 10, 2010)

Armando, Thanks for the heads up. Can't wait to see 2, 3, and 4 about that size in another month or two! 

  I blame myself entirely for the disappearance of my large juvy fem. pulchra. I'll take 100% blame as well on the P irminia sling for not researching molt timings thoroughly ahead of time before feeding that last cricket. The Theraphosa was in the area of lighest foot traffic in winter, early spring. I had to move her (fem for sure as it turns out) a little closer to traffic to keep the enclosure from getting too warm but she still fed well before going into premolt- everything looked great. Her restlessness had ceased. Quite awhile back I made her a larger deeper burrow/cave and she spent most of the time there with exception of emerging, sitting at the mouth of the burrow or near the water dish when ready for a dubia. The rest = :wall: who knows?

The ornata were extremely healthy when they arrived. Although I'm fairly certain I've nailed down the reasons for most of my previous deaths, the past two are relatively inexplicable. I believe a higher mortality rate should be expected when keepers as myself keep their animals at higher temps with faster feeding rates. My guess is that the sling may have just been naturally weaker but it didn't show until later? No complaints. I'm happy to have 3 doing well!  

Terry


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Terry. Don't I feel like a jerk for telling you it would probably be fine?  Glad the other 3 are doing well.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 10, 2010)

Toni, Not at all....and thanks 

Terry


----------



## Terry D (Aug 15, 2010)

Update- Dang they're growing fast! They are also out in the open on their bark more often in past week.... finally feeling 100% secure with new surroundings.
Terry


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 15, 2010)

Glad to hear they're doing well, Terry. My 2 are doing well also. Eating like champs! They do still spend quite a bit of time in their burrows. I know that will change when they get a little bigger though. My P. formosa was like that for 3 or 4 weeks, then it molted (twice within a month) and it's always visible now. I wish you had a camera. Would love to see some pictures!


----------



## Terry D (Aug 15, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> Glad to hear they're doing well, Terry. My 2 are doing well also. Eating like champs! They do still spend quite a bit of time in their burrows. I know that will change when they get a little bigger though. My P. formosa was like that for 3 or 4 weeks, then it molted (twice within a month) and it's always visible now. I wish you had a camera. Would love to see some pictures!


Toni, Glad to hear yours are acclimating well, too. Mine are eating slightly larger crickets now as well. I'm gonna put #2 off feed pretty soon so as not to repeat the P irminia episode :wall:. 

The camera lack is going to change soon thanks to a generous offer by another ABer. :worship:

Terry


----------



## Terry D (Aug 21, 2010)

*Fast Molt*

Hey y'all, I knew there was something I forgot to post yesterday- P.o.#2 molted again! Last molt was Aug 2nd- ONLY 18 DAYS ......and man is it getting big!  It is at least 2.25".

 #3 and #4 ate tonight so evidently not premolt yet. #3 was upside down near the top of the enclosure with the crik in it's fangs. Btw, I found out 2-3 feedings ago that they will indeed take pre-killed. That resolves 2 issues. I don't have to worry now about trying to catch a few tiny crix out of the "small" enclosure at the lps. They know me well and just hand me a bag when I walk in. . Secondly, I won't have to be on my toes so much about them being young and worrying whether I'm going to repeat the P. irminia episode.

Scotty -aka- Gp #1 has constructed a molt mat early this a.m. Has yet to flip as of last 20 minutes. His last molt was 5-07-10.

All is good in B.C. La. 

Terry


----------



## Redneck (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats Terry! My little boogers need to hurry & molt...  One of the four didnt eat.. So it might be that time..


----------



## Terry D (Aug 21, 2010)

Tommy, Good deal. Sounds like it to me! Hurry your adf Lp along already!


----------



## Redneck (Aug 21, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Tommy, Good deal. Sounds like it to me! Hurry your adf Lp along already!


LoL! All we can do now is wait...  Still want some Avic slings?


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats on the molt! One of mine ate last night. The other did not so I got the cricket out of there this evening. My female G. pulchra has a super black abdomen so she should be molting soon also. I've already had 6 T's molt in the last week. It's been exciting!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 21, 2010)

Redneck said:


> LoL! All we can do now is wait...  Still want some Avic slings?


I want some more Avic slings!


----------



## Terry D (Aug 21, 2010)

Lp's or bust, bro! With limited space I'm having to wait. If I add too many more they'll be sleeping with me. If work doesn't pick up soon I'll be eating all of 'em anyway.  I kid.

Terry

p.s. Toni, Thanks..... and congrats on your pulchra


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 27, 2010)

P. ornata #1 molted yesterday. I'm sure #2 will be following soon.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 27, 2010)

Toni, Cool. # 3 molted today, 08-27. # 4 yesterday. # 2 is starting to look skinny again a day after a big meal. I may have to bump it's feeding regimen up slightly


----------



## Redneck (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh man! How did I miss the update.. Congrats on the molts.. Mine are all nice & plump.. Getting dark.. Hope to see some molts soon..


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 28, 2010)

P. ornata #2 molted today 

Congrats on your molts, Terry!


----------



## Terry D (Sep 5, 2010)

*4 Li'l pigs*

Jason, Help! These 3 are eating me out of house and home. They can put away some groceries!- and are followed closely by the H gigas sling. I'll lay the blame of the latter on Tommy....

All jokes aside, they are rapidly outgrowing their cubes and almost time to re-home :clap:. P.o. #2 appears to already be in premolt as of 2-3 days ago- after recently molting on 08-21.

I haven't attempted handling yet. I'm not worried so much about the bite as pretty healthy and have a fairly high pain threshold. However, I'm extremely worried about an escape after observing how fast they are in the cubes. I think I'll find a wide open expanse of concrete on a cool day to rehome and/or handle- all activity certainly being low to the ground!



Terry


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 5, 2010)

I told you they can eat. haha


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh, I know what ya mean! Seriously, when I got my ornata, I stopped believing spiders have limited stamina, cause he darted around non stop for a good 10 minutes. I'm kinda scared to give him food, cause he always does a leap for freedom. BUt he sure is purdy! 

I hope he'll calm down a bit when he get older and bigger. He's a very kind boy though, he doesn't bite or show any indications that he will. He's very handleable in that sense. When he gets away from me, I can always coax him onto my hand, and he sits there looking pleased with himself for getting momma all upset.. 

I'm very happy about that, cause I have "met" some pretty mean pokie slings. 

Anywhoo, I*m rambling.. COngrats with the wee one! Hope you'll enjoy him as much as I enjoy my little bugger


----------



## Terry D (Sep 6, 2010)

*Escape..............but happy ending hopefully.*

Abra, You just don't realize how prophetic your last post was.

Getting a little complacent here!  A few minutes ago when misting the slings, P.onata #4 ran up and jumped from the enclosure to the stand and then hopped to the hardwod floor 4' below. It landed with a gut-wrenching thud and began running toward the fridge. I quickly put both hands around it on the floor and it ran around them. I did it again and he crawled onto the hand, sat for a second then jumped to the floor again and ran under the spider shelf. It was sitting 1/8 inch from a crack at the base of the molding and floor... and point of no return. I moved the shelf out and luckily goaded it into my hand- at which point he jumped off and ran toward the fridge yet again. It finally climbed onto my hand..then jumped again- was doing this everytime as I moved toward the cube. The final time I was able to coax it to actually go down and jump into the cube. Whew! I'll be doubly ready next time. About to go check it once more before hitting the sack.

Funny thing is, the entire time this was happening I was more worried about it getting hurt than escaping. Now that I'm somewhat back to my wits, I'm equally glad on both accounts. Time to rehome approaches soon! Y'all keep your fingers crossed that it's okay. It's one of the smaller two which I'm hoping are female. Y'all have a good night.

Terry


----------



## possumburg (Sep 6, 2010)

Let me know when rehouse time comes, I'll be glad to help you wrangle those little buggers!!


----------



## mickey66 (Sep 7, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Mine are kept at 82 degrees night & day.. I have to keep a fan going in the room to keep them cool.. I went in my room to find the temps at 93 degrees the other night.. AT NIGHT! How the heck is my critter room 93 degress?
> 
> No worries now.. The fan is keeping it at a constant temp..


you live in Texas!!!


----------



## groovyspider (Sep 7, 2010)

hey glad to here ya caught it.. i call first born o breeding plans lol


----------



## Terry D (Sep 7, 2010)

*update, yadda*

I'm happy to say the little tike looks healthy this morning....wheeeuw!- Yep, that's a major exclamation because no matter how attached I might be, I do live in close proximity to others. That being said I keep a can of insecticide with crack and crevice injector in case one of these does get into an area where impossible to get to. If not certain where it's at then I'm temporarily moving 'em all out and bombs away. I feel this last resort should be a reality with all keepers unless they live in a house on their own property.



possumburg said:


> Let me know when rehouse time comes, I'll be glad to help you wrangle those little buggers!!


Sounds good. We can get some pics! :clap: It'll be shortly. I think it'd be best if we do the transfers outside due to the immaculate organization and ample space in my huge apt........



mickey66 said:


> you live in Texas!!!


...........:?, you don't say.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 10, 2010)

*P.o # 2 molts- 09-10-10.*

Hey y'all, I knoooooow. One of the few here with text only regarding molts. I've been working my tail off and no time to stop and get batteries for the cam- or I just forget. Either way.......

It ate one or two medium crix after hardening up- then a largish one which put it into premolt shortly afterward.
Googletime- Now to find out how to write "cricketmaster" in the native language of it's country of origin. 

Last molt was 08-21-10! I saw the front legs a little while ago and they're well over an inch- maybe 1.5"+! Now thasswhutI'Mtalkinbout!! :clap::clap:

Groovy- If and when that happens- I got ya covered li'l bro! 

Terry


----------



## Terry D (Sep 12, 2010)

*#2*

Just a little bit ago, # 2 was almost completely out of it's hiding place. Now I may have unintentionally over-exaggerated the size of the cube in an earlier post. It is 3 1/8" tall at the rim where the spiders front legs touch. This one never fully comes out but in comparison with proportionate size of the others, the bottom legs prob. come within a half inch of the floor which would put it slightly over 2.5" I know....pics or it didn't happen....bla bla blah 

All 3 are getting notably thicker. I would estimate that they are all at least 5-+ times larger in body weight than when they arrived.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, Terry.. I somehow missed the escape post! Glad you got it back in the enclosure! 

Congrats on the molt as well! You must be feeding them miracle grow crickets.. mine have only molted once.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 12, 2010)

Toni, Good one!  Yeah, there must be something in these recent batches of crix. The boehmei are back refusing roaches again after last molt and are again growing comparatively faster than anything else in the collect- other than ornatas and H gigas, anyway 

I wasn't 100% ready for the escape ordeal when it happened. Another thing that I left out was that I tried simultaneously to put the lid back on as it ran up the side. It got caught between the lid and cube so afraid of hurting it, I let it jump on out. I figured I'd just easily scoop it up and put it back......NOT!!  At least it's quit on that bid for now......


----------



## Terry D (Sep 15, 2010)

*Update 09-14-10 (although now a few mins into 09-15)*

P.o. #3 molted today. Last molt 08-27

P.o. #2 is now taking MM crix! :clap:

It's way past my bedtime. 

Terry


----------



## Redneck (Sep 15, 2010)

Terry D said:


> P.o. #3 molted today. Last molt 08-27
> 
> P.o. #2 is now taking MM crix! :clap:
> 
> ...


Holy cow! What are you injecting those crickets with?! Those ornatas are growing like weeds! Mine eat like crazy.. Not molt like crazy..


----------



## Terry D (Sep 15, 2010)

Been treating em with a pint of papa's recipe kiped from the Baldwin sisters...

Nah, but seriously, I'm pretty sure the accelerated growth of all my t's has been a result of my secret formula made up of the following ingredients, including but not limited to aspirin, anadrol, sustanon, A1 (yes, the sauce), gummy bears, quinine, phenylalanine, limousine (the car, not the cow)............


----------



## Terry D (Sep 15, 2010)

*P.o. # 2 rehousing goes smoothly*

Hey y'all, Had much work to do today but the air went out last night :wall:. The apt is very hot and I couldn't sleep so gonna do that tomorrow. They'll be here to fix it sometime after lunch, thank God.  

I decided to go ahead with the rehousing of P.o.# 2, along with other t related maintenance this morning. I've now moved it from it's 3.75"x 2.5" cube into a cylindrical 6" x 4" 1 liter container.

I brought the two enclosures out into an open area in short bermudagrass in the front yard. I opened the cube and pulled on the piece of bark at the top of the burrow. Sure enough, the little one rapidly exited the burrow, ran up the enclosure wall, across my hand to the back of my arm, then onto my shoulder before I could blink. I put my right hand up to my shoulder to goad it back down. The spider ran back down the back of my arm, then jumped into the grass and tucked itself firmly in a ball between clumps of thatch at the base. I parted the short grass, prodding it back onto my hand. It jumped again, burrowing into the grass. Finally, with third time charm it sat in my hand momentarily before leaping into the new enclosure.

Briefly admiring it on my hand in the sunlight, I was amazed by the intricate patterning of the opisthosoma, the reddish hairs, and noted that the prosoma now has a faint greenish tinge. The colors definitely show better in natural sunlight as opposed to the dim lighting of the t room or led flashlight. I again estimate the dls as slightly over 2.5".  This is one BEAUTIFUL sp!......and  are they fast in more than one way!


----------



## Redneck (Sep 15, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Been treating em with a pint of papa's recipe kiped from the Baldwin sisters...
> 
> Nah, but seriously, I'm pretty sure the accelerated growth of all my t's has been a result of my secret formula made up of the following ingredients, including but not limited to aspirin, anadrol, sustanon, A1 (yes, the sauce), gummy bears, quinine, phenylalanine, limousine (the car, not the cow)............


Oh well shoot.. I was feeding the samething to mine.. Minus the limo of course.. I think that was the part of your secret you failed to tell me at first.. 


Terry D said:


> Hey y'all, Had much work to do today but the air went out last night :wall:. The apt is very hot and I couldn't sleep so gonna do that tomorrow. They'll be here to fix it sometime after lunch, thank God.
> 
> I decided to go ahead with the rehousing of P.o.# 2, along with other t related maintenance this morning. I've now moved it from it's 3.75"x 2.5" cube into a cylindrical 6" x 4" 1 liter container.
> 
> ...


Yeap.. It is official.. You got more balls than I do.. I have yet to bring myself to holding the pokies.. LoL!


----------



## Terry D (Sep 15, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Oh well shoot.. I was feeding the samething to mine.. Minus the limo of course..
> 
> :?.....and leaving out the most important part.
> 
> ...


Trust me. The first handling wasn't intentional - and I couldn't figure out a way to do it this 2nd time for fear of smashing the t with a cup due to it's speed.. I still plan on interacting with 'em a little more, though. I will definitely take them outside beforehand due to the small working area inside and ample supply of crevices, though.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 17, 2010)

*possible danger averted.*

Update, P o #2 looked really unhappy, even sick in the enclosure yesterday- balled up with legs retracted. It would move just a little if touched but stayed balled up and appeared very sluggish. I used a new small piece of curved bark that was cleaned, boiled and dried. Since I've been using the same peat from the beginning, I figured the piece of bark could be the only trouble. Just in case, I transferred it briefly to a small container, washed his new container thoroughly and replaced the peat. He was sprawled out on the new bark later that eve and took a mm cricket. He looked fairly slim this evening so I offered another- to my amazement, he took that one as well! ;P

Work was grueling today. I counted no less than 4 female and 1 male large orange sulphur butterflies visiting Lantana camara, Salvia coccinea, and cypress-vine in an awesome yard that I work once a week in. The freaky thing about that is we're talking Shreveport, La . Not Brownsville, Tx.

Beunas noches, 

Terry


----------



## Terry D (Sep 28, 2010)

*P.o. 2 izza strange one!*

update- and rather late at that. P.o #4 molted on 09-19. All now take ad female crix with ease. I would almost bet P.o. 2"s total dls is 3". It finally settled in to the enclosure and webbed up it's new hide several days ago. It remained acting strange even after the previous 2 feedings, entirely curling up in a skittish/fetal position on the sub on the floor of the container right out in the open. I was initially a little worried but all appears well. These li'l guys look skinny a day after they eat. Nevertheless, I wait at least another day or two after that to feed them.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 28, 2010)

Terry D said:


> update- and rather late at that. P.o #4 molted on 09-19. All now take ad female crix with ease. I would almost bet P.o. 2"s total dls is 3". It finally settled in to the enclosure and webbed up it's new hide several days ago. It remained acting strange even after the previous 2 feedings, entirely curling up in a skittish/fetal position on the sub on the floor of the container right out in the open. I was initially a little worried but all appears well. These li'l guys look skinny a day after they eat. Nevertheless, I wait at least another day or two after that to feed them.


Congrats Terry! I have been able to confirm sex on one of mine.. I think maybe 2 actually.. 

The largest being 3".. Is a male.. I am 100% certain of that..
The next to largest almost 3".. I "think" is female.. Though.. Im not 100% certain yet.. Will confirm on the next molt..


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tommy and Terry!!!!! Stop holding out on the camera and ruler.... Let's see some pic boys!!!!!;P


----------



## Terry D (Sep 28, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Congrats Terry! I have been able to confirm sex on one of mine.. I think maybe 2 actually..
> 
> The largest being 3".. Is a male.. I am 100% certain of that..
> The next to largest almost 3".. I "think" is female.. Though.. Im not 100% certain yet.. Will confirm on the next molt..


Great man!! :clap: Looks like we may be getting closer to that pairing. Ventrally, I'll admit I haven't tried but in terms of overall shape.......*buzzer*- and no cigar since certainly not consistent enough to use- I'm thinking male for P.o2 and female for 3 and 4. We'll see............. 



Arachnoholic420 said:


> Tommy and Terry!!!!! Stop holding out on the camera and ruler.... Let's see some pic boys!!!!!;P


I need a card reader first. So much time....so little to do! Wait... that's sdrawkcab!


----------



## Redneck (Sep 28, 2010)

I actually think I have pictures on my computer somewhere.. "I think!" Let me lok around.. I will get some up..


----------



## Terry D (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking forward to 'em....wanna see 'em sit, roll over- THE WORKS!! :clap:


----------



## Redneck (Sep 28, 2010)

*Here they are..*

Not the best though.. I had to use my old crappy Sony CyberShot..

Thought this one was cute.. 







Some others.. 






















The ones that had the tape sucked.. So those are out for now..


----------



## possumburg (Sep 28, 2010)

Dude those are amazing


----------



## Terry D (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice!! Looking BIG!! I like how the gold banding and reddish hairs stand out! :clap:


----------



## Redneck (Sep 28, 2010)

possumburg said:


> Dude those are amazing


They really are! I suggest getting one when you feel you are ready.. The ornata has to be one of my fave pokie! 


Terry D said:


> Nice!! Looking BIG!! I like how the gold banding and reddish hairs stand out! :clap:


They really are gorgeous..  I cant wait until they grow..

The one in the photo is the male.. So I wont bee feeding him so heavy..


----------



## Terry D (Sep 28, 2010)

Redneck said:


> They really are! I suggest getting one when you feel you are ready.. The ornata has to be one of my fave pokie!


Well Joey. I guess it's official. You can't stop now..... 

They really are gorgeous..  I cant wait until they grow..

The one in the photo is the male.. So I wont bee feeding him so heavy.. 

 x50 regarding my feeding schedules for these. The time to slow is rapidly approaching. 

Somehow I really messed up my reply in the post here.........0-:


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I love my wee ornata! He's actually pretty gentle, but we'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 28, 2010)

Abra, Glad you're able to spend more time handling yours. I don't have room and don't want to chance an escape. I've only intentionally tried twice when rehoming- while outside. They seem skittish, but zero on the defensive moves so far.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Actually, I've only handled him when he's gotten away from me. He runs like hell, but he can be coaxed onto my hand rather easily, and then he'll just sit there. He's a strange little one, I can't quite describe him...


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Sep 28, 2010)

I have 3 baby 2" p ornatas. There exactly like your explaining them. Huge eaters I feed them large superworms which they can take down without much struggle most times. I'm just afraid to get tagged.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 28, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Actually, I've only handled him when he's gotten away from me. He runs like hell, but he can be coaxed onto my hand rather easily, and then he'll just sit there. He's a strange little one, I can't quite describe him...


NO WAY!! P ornata now joining the ranks in strangeness aside G rosea. Something must be done! Actually, I kinda agree 



Jacobchinarian said:


> I have 3 baby 2" p ornatas. There exactly like your explaining them. Huge eaters I feed them large superworms which they can take down without much struggle most times. I'm just afraid to get tagged.


When I first got mine, they did not seem prey-aggressive- quite the contrary. It didn't take long for that to change.......... I'm with ya on that last sentence. Not really a fear, but a healthy enough respect not to go poking my fingers inside the enlosure, especially near the hide. I'll have to admit I grit my teeth a little when they've run up my arm, though! First defensive posturing and there'll be no more of that- if it's not too late at said time


----------



## JimM (Sep 28, 2010)

I got 4 P. ornata slings from Tunedbeat some months ago.
Grew them up to 5" in no time.

All 4 turned out to be male...ugh.
Time to start over.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Sep 29, 2010)

I got my 3 from tuned beat. I think one of them is female.


----------



## Terry D (Oct 3, 2010)

JimM said:


> I got 4 P. ornata slings from Tunedbeat some months ago.
> Grew them up to 5" in no time.
> 
> All 4 turned out to be male...ugh.
> Time to start over.


Dang!! Seems like everyone's been growing 'em fast. Sorry about the gender prob.  Hoping for a fem for ya in the next batch! 



Jacobchinarian said:


> I got my 3 from tuned beat. I think one of them is female.


Congrats!! :clap:

Update- Well, P.o. #2 sealed itself in about a week ago- most certainly in premolt. #3 and 4 still eating. I just measured #4 while out on the side of the cube and it was just shy of 2.5 with legs slightly bent. One out of 3 and 4 appears to be possibly male by noticing a little dark around the edges of the arch- although forgot to write down which one when observing this a few days ago. Those two look like twins.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 3, 2010)

Holy smokes, 2.5"!!!!


----------



## Terry D (Oct 3, 2010)

JimM said:


> I got 4 P. ornata slings from Tunedbeat some months ago.
> Grew them up to 5" in no time.
> 
> All 4 turned out to be male...ugh.
> Time to start over.


Dang!! Seems like everyone's been growing 'em fast. Sorry about the gender prob.  Hoping for a fem for ya in the next batch! 



Jacobchinarian said:


> I got my 3 from tuned beat. I think one of them is female.


Congrats!! :clap:

Update- Well, P.o. #2 sealed itself in about a week ago- most certainly in premolt. #3 and 4 still eating. I just measured #4 while out on the side of the cube and it was just shy of 2.5 with legs slightly bent. One out of 3 and 4 appears to be possibly male by noticing a little dark around the edges of the arch- although forgot to write down which one when observing this a few days ago. Those two look like twins.

I'll eventually get some pics of these. Everytime Joey shows up with that nice camera of his they go and hide..............cuz he's such a big, bad, mean mutha!!  Jk Joey...........but we do need to get some pics before they're grown, anyway. 

Terry


----------



## possumburg (Oct 3, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Dang!! Seems like everyone's been growing 'em fast. Sorry about the gender prob.  Hoping for a fem for ya in the next batch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe big but not so sure about the bad and mean part. More like a big ol' teddy bear is what my wife says!


----------



## Terry D (Oct 4, 2010)

Joey,  You're a good dude. I'd have you in my corner any day, bro! 

Terry


----------



## Terry D (Oct 6, 2010)

*P.o. # 2 shucks again 10-07-10*

Last nite before crashing I spotted the exuvia crammed up into the corner of it's hide next to the plastic . Last molt- 9-10-10. Should be able to get a fairly good gander at sex in a few days. Gonna be heeyuge!-bet ..... :}


----------



## possumburg (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats man those things are molting like crazy eh?!


----------



## Terry D (Oct 8, 2010)

*P.o. # 3 molts 10-10-10*

Joey, Yes, They are growing fast!  The last molt for #3 was 09-14-10. I'm going to start slowing slightly on the feeding. They look "skinny as a rail" after 2 days, though. 

This sp is a "10" in my book! 

Terry


----------



## possumburg (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm gonna have to eventually take the plunge into pokies, I'm just too chicken still!


----------



## Terry D (Oct 8, 2010)

*Major mistakes on dates*

Hi, Wow! it's been a long, hard workweek but still no excuse for this double whammy. P.o. #2 molted on 10-05-10, #3 on 10-08........still wondering how this goof happened.....

Joey, They're not bad. More skittish than anything. (-:

Terry


----------



## Redneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Terry.. Glad to hear your little ones are doing good..  Cant wait till these little ones grow.. I really want to try my hand at breeding these.. Though.. I might need a MM regalis soon..  Then your pokie collection will grow with some regalis babies.. 



possumburg said:


> I'm gonna have to eventually take the plunge into pokies, I'm just too chicken still!


Joey.. Pokies are about like those irminia.. But more skittish.. Yes.. They do have a meaner bite.. But their speed.. Its (IMO & experiance..) slower than the Psalmos..

They are more skittish as well.. So they will run & hide sooner than the Psalmos.. 

I say get you a pokie.. Start with a regalis if you are really worried about the bite.. The regalis is the best starter pokie if you ask me.. Not only are they great starters.. But they are just as gorgeous as the ornata.. (IMO) 

My favorite pokies are the P. regalis, P. ornata (Being #1), & the P. rufilata...


----------



## Terry D (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey Tommy, Btw, How is the little one that underwent the problematic molt doing now? Still got my fingers crossed for it. 

Sounds great on the regalis! I was thinking of getting one at first but then chose the ornata. Now I'm again looking at subfusca "lowland" and......several others.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Hey Tommy, Btw, How is the little one that underwent the problematic molt doing now? Still got my fingers crossed for it.
> 
> Sounds great on the regalis! I was thinking of getting one at first but then chose the ornata. Now I'm again looking at subfusca "lowland" and......several others.


The little one is doing great.. I just moved him back to his home after he took his first meal...  Looking good.. Still has the "twitch".. But other than that.. I think he will make it.. 

Several others huh? I knew you couldnt stop.. LoL!


----------



## possumburg (Oct 8, 2010)

Crap now you got me looking through the for sale section looking for some regalis lmao


----------



## Redneck (Oct 8, 2010)

possumburg said:


> Crap now you got me looking through the for sale section looking for some regalis lmao


LoL! Get a sling.. Then your experiance with it can grow with it..  I have never had a problem with my female regalis.. She is 5.5".. Almost 6"..


----------



## possumburg (Oct 8, 2010)

Sweet I been wondering what my next order would be. Now I know!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 8, 2010)

possumburg said:


> Sweet I been wondering what my next order would be. Now I know!


Find a MM & we can have bunches of babies..


----------



## possumburg (Oct 8, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Find a MM & we can have bunches of babies..


LOL I think I'll start with a couple maybe 3 slings and see how it goes from there!


----------



## Terry D (Oct 9, 2010)

Tommy, Glad it's doing well! I'm guessing it got off well from what could have been. Nearly everytime I see someone post scenarios along these lines it usually results in a fairly rapid death thereafter for the t. Again...shows how good a keeper you are. :clap:

Joey, Hey wth, go for broke!  Get you a subfusca lowland. Imop, although I've never seen either spp in person, from pics it takes the cake hands down over metallica. ;P

Terry


----------



## possumburg (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah that's the problem I pretty much AM broke lmao


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, my wee guy is slowly becoming more and more arboreal! He usually spent most his time on the ground, hiding under a leaf, now he's moving up the wall, staying there for long periods of time. And he hasn't even molted yet.. *sigh* they grow up so fast..


----------



## Terry D (Oct 9, 2010)

*P.o. # 4 molts 10-09-10*

Abra, Yep, my 3 spend much more time diurnally either on the sub or below ground in their cavernous burrows. Most activity on walls or higher on bark is either crepuscular or nocturnal.

Update - P. o #4 just found molted and stretch-stanced on the sub a moment ago. Rehousing for it and # 3 will happen sometime late next week.


----------



## Terry D (Oct 13, 2010)

*P.o. # 4 rehoused- surprisingly not much size diff noted.*

Just happened without any trouble in the bathtub minutes ago. Took about 2 minutes. Only brief trouble again is that they DON'T CRAWL DOWNWARD. I let it crawl onto my hand and then tried 3-4 times nudging it over into the new enclosure before it finally walked down the side of the plastic.

This one appears to have outgrown it's enclosure moreso than #3. It has been staying on the surface or side of the enclosure. it's burrow somewhat collapsed a week or so ago although it never was extensive as # 3's. This enclosure has gotten the messiest with the sub appearing comparatively wet. It was definitely time. #3 will be rehoused shortly.

Surprisingly, none of them appeared to gain much dls although notably thicker than before. I figured #2 was going to be really big. It appears that 3 and 4 have nearly caught up with it now. This make sense as #2 went into premolt rather quickly and was webbed in for a good while refusing. The other two stayed eating regularly nearly up until molting. Pics coming soon........I know.....yeah, yeah


----------



## Terry D (Oct 17, 2010)

*P.o. #3 rehoused.......*

.....and proved to be the easiest of the 3. I thought it a bit strange and certainly contradictive of the previous post as this one kept trying to go downward when attempting to prod it out onto my hand with a piece of bark. It finally crawled up and out, then slowly into my hand and down into the new enc.

 Still no card-reader (been too dang busy) but did take some pics as it went into the stance on the side of it's new enclosure, with ruler next to it showing it to be 3" exactly- maybe slightly more dls.

  I might have been wrong on size of #2 in a previous post. It was stretched out a few evenings ago and appears it may YET be slightly larger than 3 or 4. 

Too much to do, too little time.....but it sure is fun!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 17, 2010)

Terry.. Glad to hear they are doing good..


----------



## Terry D (Nov 7, 2010)

*update- P.o #2, 3 molt respectively 10-05,06-10*

Tommy, Are they ever!!  I better slow them down before they try eating me. Nah, but don't want to get any males too far ahead, eh?

Anyway, P.o.# 2 and 3 molted respectively on 11-05 and 06-10. They're 3"+ now in dls.  :worship::clap:

I'm going today for the cardreader and a new battery for the camera.


Terry


----------



## possumburg (Nov 7, 2010)

haha finally got tired of waiting on me!


----------



## Terry D (Nov 7, 2010)

^ Come Friday and it's ON!!


----------



## Terry D (Nov 15, 2010)

Not so itty bitty anymore. This is #2. It's around 3.5", maybe slightly larger  http://www.flickr.com/photos/trdavis/5180628350/

Another of #2. http://www.flickr.com/photos/trdavis/5180627696/

#3 http://www.flickr.com/photos/trdavis/5180629628/.

Some kinda chemical in the mulch I've been using is drying my hands out.....like an old man!


----------



## Terry D (Nov 15, 2010)

One more try  Here is #2. 
010 by trdavis22, on Flickr


----------



## Terry D (Nov 15, 2010)

Finally got it!  So here's # 2 again. 

008 by trdavis22, on Flickr

and 1 pic of #3. 
013 by trdavis22, on Flickr


----------



## Redneck (Nov 15, 2010)

Great shots Terry! They are looking great! 

About time we got some pictures!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 15, 2010)

Holy cow man!  Those are the ornata from my sac?  lol  I'm ashamed at how much larger yours are than mine.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 15, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Great shots Terry! They are looking great!
> 
> About time we got some pictures!


Tommy, Yep, and 95% of the credit goes to your excellent otp instructions...well, maybe a little more....preshate ya!! 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Holy cow man!  Those are the ornata from my sac?  lol  I'm ashamed at how much larger yours are than mine.


Hey Jason, That'd be them! They've grown quite a bit. The 24/7 cricket buffet worked wonders. 

I cleaned the enclosures of these two as there were boluses (boli ? ) trapped near the bottom of the burrow that were impossible to get to without destroying the burrow walls. A closer inspection revealed a few scavenger mites- so it was time.


----------



## possumburg (Nov 16, 2010)

Terry D said:


> One more try  Here is #2.
> 010 by trdavis22, on Flickr


Dude that pic is amazing!


----------



## BigJ999 (Nov 16, 2010)

Im glad im getting a pokie or pokie's


----------



## Terry D (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi all, 

Some good news and bad. P.o. #2 was found dead after appearing very healthy shortly before it molted a few days ago. This was the largest of the remaining 3. I'm at a loss to explain. I had more trouble keeping the sub dry than in any other enclosure. I'm sure this was part of the problem .

P.o. #5- a recently acquired male from Tommy molted on 12-26 and fed yesterday with gusto- it's a hair over 4". I re-housed P.o. #4 today. It molted on 12-27 and is now 4.75-5" in fully stretched "stance". P.o. #3 is still the runt in being just shy of/right at 4".

 I've been busy with other non-work-related things lately so had to grab that rare window in the warming afternoon sun to rehome #4. Very fiesty. I got a few pics right before the transfer- when it gladly crawled down off my hand into it's new corkbark tube within the new enclosure. 

018 by trdavis22, on Flickr.

021 by trdavis22, on Flickr


----------



## Redneck (Jan 2, 2011)

Terry.. I just got the message about you calling earlier.. I been super busy working on the truck.. Its giving me hell! 

The ornata looks great! Glad to see he is growing into a nice male for you..


----------



## Terry D (Jan 2, 2011)

Tommy, Sure thing, man. Good luck with the truck!  Terry

Btw, P rufilata is in premolt. I figured it wouldn't be long the way that one likes to eat!


----------



## Terry D (Jan 5, 2011)

Update, but not P ornata. P rufilata molted yesterday but is still in hiding!


----------

